# Plecos



## BigA (Nov 14, 2010)

I would like to see some post on plecos other than common. Pics would be great . Im thinking bout getting an unusual pleco. Thanks AL


----------



## peteyboyny (Oct 18, 2010)

How's this? My Gold Nugget Pleco.(Baryancistrus sp.) (L-18)
Aquarium Gallery - Gold Nugget Pleco


----------



## BigA (Nov 14, 2010)

Gold nuggets are really nice. Those and royal plecos are at the top of my list.Thanks AL


----------



## peteyboyny (Oct 18, 2010)

I just got him the other day. He seems to be doing good, just hides a lot..


----------



## James0816 (Jun 19, 2009)

PlanetCatfish is the best spot to check.

Personally...my fav: L046
Zebra Pleco

Just a bit out of my price range though.


----------



## peteyboyny (Oct 18, 2010)

Gold Nuggets max out at around 6". The Royals usually end up over a foot or more...HUGE difference.


----------



## BigA (Nov 14, 2010)

Zebras are really nice ive only seen em in a tank 1 time at a dealer.He had them in a tank by themselves . They didnt stay around long he sold em quick and they were pricey.But your right they are really cool fish. Thanks AL


----------



## kert1224 (Nov 22, 2010)

agree about the zebras, ive been wanting a few in my discus tank since i got the discus. it depends partially of what the conditions of your tank are. if your have a warm water tank some wont do real well (queen arabesque comes to mind) ive had my royal (check out my pics) for almost 4 years now. hes lived in a high temp (discus) 90 gallon the majority of the time and has been right around 8 inches for quiet awhile (which i dont mind at all i think they get ugly much bigger than that) another factor u should consider than most people seem to not know and that no one told me.... royals once they get big have sharp enough teeth and stron enough mouths to scratch plexi glass. i have a higher end 90 gallon that i had to pay 200 bucks to have re finished to get rid of the marks, im not sure but i would imagine vampires and three beacon plecos can do the same thing. if i remember right gold nuggets are one of the touchier plecos and i do believe that they are also better suited for hhigh temp (82 plus). ive had alot of bushynose and i personally think they are some of the coolest. i also think alot of the Peckoltia family is pretty cool. both the tiger and leopard frog are pretty sweet, all the peckoltia stay pretty small and i think like higher temps. Peckoltia - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia
if your going to get a royal make sure u get one of the copper eye ones, there are kinda two differnt types of royals:
http://t0.gstatic.com/images?q=tbn:ANd9GcQUFQT59bZCPs4vihxw7WOJcfiyv0wJlMFjeEvGFGNIDL3msshI
and
http://www.malawicichlidhomepage.com/other/DSC_6349_t.jpg
i personally prefer the second one by alot.


----------

